# Smokinlicious woods!



## doc (Jul 24, 2007)

I just got my box in yesterday.Looking very much forward to trying out something other than hickory! Don't get me wrong, I love me some hickory, but variety is a good thing, right? All the pieces look very uniform, mold free, and barkless. I've got a big smoke planned for Sunday and I will definately post some Q view this time, I promise! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Woods are left to right, cherry, red oak, and maple.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks good! Your gonna love the cherry! Can't wait to hear about your next smoke! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flagriller (Jul 25, 2007)

Where did you get it?  Was it mixed or did you have to buy a box of each?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 26, 2007)

I ordered some from Bass Pro Shops, should be hear in a few days, I hope it's good. I got cherry/maple and apple, all I can buy local is hickory and mesquite


----------



## doc (Jul 26, 2007)

I picked up the box at www.smokinlicious.com. Nice website with some great products. I went for the mixed box, 1 cu ft, 3 woods, but you can mix it up and do 1 or 2 kinds instead. I have never used anything other than hickory, so I wanted to try aas many different ones  as possible. They ship fast and its all included in the price. I would recommend them


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

I gotta get me some more flavors. I'm down to hickey, mequite and maple, although I could steal some of my oak and ash planks from my wood shop if I had to. 

I ordered some Kiawe and guava last night for special smokes a few of my transplanted Hawaiin friends at work. Never had guava I'm getting tha on Hawgs recommendation!


----------



## doc (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool! Don't think my skills are quite there yet with the exotic woods 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Kiawe, thats like mesquite? Speaking of guava it sure is good in pastrys along with a nice hot cafe con leche 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Apple is next on my wishlist, lotta smokes coming up before I get there...

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 26, 2007)

I think apple and cherry are my favorites but I don't have alot of cherry just spring and fall trimmings from my trees and it goes fast.

Kiawe is a kind of strong flavored wood much like mequite but with a less bitter taste. Have used it in about 30 years though. When I was staitioned at Pearl Harbor in the early 70's we used it alot for kialua pig roasts. It grows there like oaks and maples do here.

Still have some grape vine trimming I haven't tried yet. I heard somewhere they were best for fish. We'll see!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 26, 2007)

Local grocery, the Peculiar Apple Market, carries hickory, apple, cherry, pecan, mesquite in chunks or chips. Course this is the KC area, lotta backyard smokers here. I'm going to cut a nuisance mulberry this fall and dry it for smoking. May try grapevine also.


----------



## doughnutrecall (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever used American cherry wood for smoking meat?  I have a lot of scraps left over from a table I built.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 26, 2007)

debi, did ya notice out there that kiawe is like a mesquite on steroids(even the thorns resemble horse needles).?? and did ya ever have huli huli chicken ?


----------



## big-fokker (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever ordered from this e-bay seller? http://cgi.ebay.com/8-wood-types-chu...spagenameZWDVW
All I can get locally is Mesq. and Hickory so I may give them a try. Though...since I've never smoked (and don't even have a proper unit yet) the local stuff may do me just fine


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Gypsy -

Yeah those tres grow like weeds too! I don't believe I ever had huli huli chicken. I think my favorites were chicken and long rice and teriacki butterfish. Oh and of course the troops wives always made plenty of Lumpia! I think I was one of only about 20 on all of Subase that wasn't Philipino! What a treat!

Big Fokker -

Never ordered from them - It bothers me that they don't show the wood they're selling


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

aww debi... i totally fergot about lumpia or pickled (i smoked them after) opihi. or pork lau lau ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

oh yummm! I make a mean Lumpia! Sometime I'll sneak in a few Italian sausages when I cook the meat and veggies and totally blow everones mind! LOL I'm bad!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

i need the recipe fer lumpia... guess i can google it. also, blows peoplemindswheni offer them "bangers". (thats portugese link sausages)- like mini breakfast spicy brats.


----------



## big-fokker (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow! Did somebody say Lumpia??? My dad is a retired Lt.Col US Army and we spent 2 years in Manila. I'd say lumpia, pancit (canton) and white rice were a staple for me for the whole time we were there! And the fish....whoaa...probably the freshest stuff I've ever had. Never got in to Balut though
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  something about a baby chicken still in the egg didn;t sit right with me.
DJDeb, I'm interested in your lumpia recipe with sausage if you're willing to share...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

The guava is really good Debi, I think you'll love it! Unfortunately, I ordered a box of each and got 2 boxes of guava instead... oh well, it's all good!!


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 30, 2007)

Seeing how we are on the wood topic maybe some one can help me here. I heard that you shouldn't use the wood that has bark is that true. I just orderd some apple, but it took me some time because I wanted to find some with out the bark. It seems so much easier to find it with the bark. And I'm sure that years ago they didn't unbark the wood. But being new to smoking I'm listening to a lot of different opions, and I am getting a little confussed.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

bark never bothered me.. unless it's the dog @ 3am.


----------



## plazdiddy (Jul 30, 2007)

i might be wrong about this, but most woods manufactured for furniture are treated chemically and thus unsafe for smoking food.


----------



## doc (Jul 30, 2007)

SFL,
Seems to be a matter of personal preference. Some say bark is no good, others no big deal. I can't personally tell the difference, although I'm far from an expert. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I asked the same question here not too long ago...how do you link up these threads? Please forgive my technical ineptitude


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

the category woods for smoking  and click the search tab- search for your post if you remember the title or look bach through the archives.


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok so once again I just learned somemore.Thank Ya'll for the info on "to bark or not" now I have a box of both on the way. I always wanted to try apple now here's my chance. Where would I be without this fourm. HAHAHAHAAHA propably still having clouds of white smoke belloing(?) out of my smoker going "YEA now this is smoking good now" WHAT A DOPE!!
Thanks fellow's & Gal's


----------



## doc (Jul 30, 2007)

No prob. Just passing on the knowledge! 

Aint that what makes this forum great?


----------



## doughnutrecall (Jul 31, 2007)

If the furniture is already finished that may be true, but hardwood purchased from a lumber company is simply the wood dried to a certain level so that it won't warp once joined and planed. 

I just wonder what type of taste it'd give off.  I would have to assume one could use American Cherry since we use oak and maple to smoke.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 31, 2007)

I love cherry and apple. Used alder one time, verdict is still out on that one, but cherry is my fav.  I'm going to order some PA black cherry to see if there is a difference in regular or black.  I ordered a box one time that had a variety of red oak, sugar maple, alder, cherry, apple, & hickory.  I think it's a great way to try different wood without buying a big old bag and then not using it...I'm out of cherry and have to order more.  Heard that a lot of pit masters like doing a mix of oak, apple, and hickory.  I started to combine maple and cherry and oak and apple to see if I like the combos.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

I use my scrap from my wood shop all the time. Although I am cheap I buy slabs and make my own boards so I have alot of scrap with bark on it too.

I use bark and found on off flavors as long as it isn't moldly or mossy.

Mossy 
I ordered one of each too, but it was two different orders. No message or anything from them though. Most people at least sent an email confirmation. I also ordered some more pecan, apple and cherry from Hawgeyes. All I got left is hickory, mesquite and grapevines until the spring trimings dry. Unless I steal some, oak, ash or cherry from my lumber pile - NOT!

Hmmm Anybody every smoke with hop vines?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay my wood finally came in last night here's the results:

From Guava Wood Farms - Guava and Kiewei

http://www.hawaiiguava.com/ 

From Hawgeyes BBQ - Apple, Pecan, and Cherry
https://asp6.secure-shopping.com/hawgeyes/mbody.asp


Some of the chunks are a bit large for smokers with small wood pans and I prefer that limbs are split not sliced so I'll recut some of those but overall I'd say it was a good haul. 

Mossy - I love the smell of the guava! I used it last night and it smelled amazing! Almost wanted to chew bark!

Still haven't found any pomegranite.

Also - I have about 5 emails asking if I could add pictures to my wood chart. Does this sound like I good idea? It will make it a much bigger download? AND I will need some pictures of some of these bad boys I only have about 10 kinds of wood here.

What Say you?


----------



## tommy c (Aug 4, 2007)

The way I've always understood it is..........There's nothing bad about the bark on the wood, however, the bark on your wood is less dense than the actual wood, therefore, it is the part of the wood that holds the moisture as your wood is drying. If there's moisture under the bark, this is what will give you WHITE smoke. I'm not an expert but, the theory seems to be true, as I've experienced it. Hope this clears the WHITE smoke


----------

